

Golang extendable WebSocket-framework - ahogger
https://github.com/trevex/golem

======
fmstephe
How can it be extended?

~~~
ahogger
Hmm maybe I choose the wrong wording... but the Connection type is extendable
(e.g. adding methods to it or members). The protocol is interchangeable and/or
can be extended with parsers for custom types

~~~
fmstephe
Can you give me a scenario where I would use this. For instance when would I
want to add methods to the connection type or change the protocol? Do you mean
swap out the websockets protocol for some other network protocol?

~~~
ahogger
A scenario for the connection would be adding storage to connection for
example to save associated data... WebSocket is used for communication and a
json based protocol is used by default, but to save bandwidth, the protocol
can be exchanged (i.e. there is an example using bson to transmit data
instead). So the protocol on top of websockets is interchangeable.

~~~
fmstephe
Thanks :)

